# tabelle absolut zentriert



## Leonas (7. November 2004)

guten morgen,
ich habe folgendes problem:

ich habe eine tabelle ca. 800 X 500 groß (in dieser tabelle befinden sich zellen und inframe - aber ist eigentlich egal)

ich möchte jetzt das diese tabelle absolut immer in der mitte des bildschirms angezeigt wird.
also nicht nur rechts und links - was ja klar ist sondern auch oben und unten (abhängig von der bildschirmauflösung)

bis jetzt klebt diese tabelle immer oben am rand, was sie nicht soll :-(

ich bedanke mich im voraus, und allen einen schönen sonntag

leon'as


----------



## ans meer (7. November 2004)

Sofern du nicht HTML 4.01 valide bleiben willst, gibt es folgende Möglichkeit:

Schmeiß die Tabelle, die du hast nochmals in eine Tabelle, der du die Höhe 100% gibst. Also, im einfachsten Fall dann so:


```
<table height="100%" align="center">
<tr><td>

<table width="800px" height="500px">
<tr><td>
Deine Tabelle ist jetzt genau in der Mitte der Seite.
</td></tr>

</td></tr>
</table>
```


----------

